# Working GSD Breeder recomendations in Michigan



## HaPpY AnImAl LoVeR (Dec 7, 2018)

I am looking for working line GSD breeders in Michigan. The pup would be a family pet, but I may get it into a sport, such as obedience or agility. I would be fine with having a show line, as long as they have good temperament and such. Does anybody have recommendations?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

These are breeders I know and have seen dogs at training. 
Working lines: Wildhaus, Fullforce K9, Auf der Marquis, Skyhaus


Showlines: Aus Gerstbrei, Alta-Tollhaus


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I train with a wildhaus dog weekly. Phenomel dog in whatever he does. I have also trained with Chris and Tim a couple times when they have visited club. They have brought very nice dogs every time. I would buy a wildhaus dog with no hesitation.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

If you’re serious about getting into agility - 

There’s a female from Wildhaus I see regularly at trials, we recognized each other from home when we met up at the GSDCA National this year so I got to see her run there as well. Fast, confident, social, drivey girl.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

WIBackpacker said:


> If you’re serious about getting into agility -
> 
> There’s a female from Wildhaus I see regularly at trials, we recognized each other from home when we met up at the GSDCA National this year so I got to see her run there as well. Fast, confident, social, drivey girl.


Wildhaus has produced some really great agility dogs. Many who compete seek out the breeder because their dogs have athletics and brains(as well as beauty)!
Because they don't breed that often, there is usually a long reserve list. But there are some super up and coming females so the next couple of years should have some excellent breedings planned.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Another vote for Wildhaus. I've met some of their dogs and all had excellent temperaments.

If you want to go outside MI, there are so many options. My breeder, and trainer, is Warkonhaus Kennel. She has some litters in the planning for next year that will produce very nice dogs.


----------



## HaPpY AnImAl LoVeR (Dec 7, 2018)

What about Hanabrit German Shepherds? Does anyone have experience with them?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

HaPpY AnImAl LoVeR said:


> What about Hanabrit German Shepherds? Does anyone have experience with them?


There are breeders....and there are breeders. I would keep learning about this breed. Depends on how high you set your bar as to the dogs that are attractive to you. What do YOU like about them?


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

Leslie at Auf der Marquis in Allegan has a nice, small breeding program going. She breeds healthy dogs with sound temperaments. https://www.aufdermarquisgsds.com/


----------

